# "Island" Homes of Mississippi Along the Yazoo River



## SeaBreeze (Oct 18, 2014)

People who chose to stay and live there after flooding, have created "island" homes for themselves.  http://www.amusingplanet.com/2014/10/island-homes-during-mississippi-river.html


----------

